# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Ναί έχω θέμα που ισως ξεκινησε να αναπτυσεται

## Nikolasxdxd

Πήρα το θάρρος να γράψω εδω μέσα για κάτι που αντιμετωπίζω αν και δεν πιστέυω οτι ειναι τοσο ανυσηχητικο απο την αλλη ειμαι σιγουρος οτι απέκτησα καποιες κακες συνηθειες εγινα πολλυ νευρωτικος με τα κιλα μου την εικονα μου τον καθρεπτη μου την ζυγαρια μου πρασινα τσαγια βιταμινες διατροφη ελειπης και ολα τα τρυπακια που ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν εμπαινα.

Η αλλαγη ηταν μεγαλη για εμενα δηλαδη απο XL εγινα medium και ακομα γελαω! ολα τα ρουχα ειναι αχρηστα αλλα φυσικα δεν τα πεταξα 

Καταρχας εχω ενα παχυσαρκο παρελθον απο 90-115 κιλα σταθερα μια ζωη απο παιδι δηλαδη σαβουροφαγητο αναψυκτικα και ποτε υγιεινη διατροφη αδιαφορωντας παγερα για το αν θα μου κανει η οχι ενα ρουχο ειχα βολευτει σε αυτη την κατασταση βεβαια τα κομπλεξ πηγαιναν συννεφο.

Η ιστορια ξεκιναει οταν πια στην ζωη μου ηρθε η στιγμη που εμεινα απο λεφτα και απο στηριξη φυσικα ουτε συγγενεις ουτε κανεις ηρθε λοιπον η στιγμη εκεινη που οκ δοξαζω τον θεο που μενω σε δικο μου σπιτι ηρθε εκεινη η στιγμη που επρεπε αναγκαστικα να βγω απο το μοτιβο της προβληματικης διατροφης διαστροφης δηλαδη γυροπιτες μπιφτεκια πιτσες μερα νυχτα φραπεδες με 2 κουταλιες ζαχαρη και να προσαρμοστω στο σιχαμενο προγραμμα ενος πνευματικου κεντρου το λεω σιχαμενο διοτι αρχικα το σιχαινομουν ηταν εντελως αντιθετο απο τις δικες μου συνηθειες στην πορεια ΝΑΙ προσαρμοστηκα 2 μεριδες καθε ημερα απο το καθε φαγητο και εκεινη την περιοδο αποφασισα να βγω απο το καβουκι μου να ξαναβρω τους παλιους μου φιλους να γινω παλι ο εαυτος μου εκει πανω ηταν που ξεκινησε το περπατημα δηλαδη εκει που θα επαιρνα ταξι για να παω στο κεντρο της πολης κυριως λογω τεμπελιας πηγαινω με τα ποδια το ευχαριστιεμαι και καιω και θερμιδουλες:starhit: χωρια οτι γουσταρω αυτο που βλεπω στον καθρεπτη μου απιστευτα εχω ερωτευτει τον εαυτο μου ενταξει αστειευομαι αλλα θελω να τονισω οτι προτιμω το τωρα απο το τοτε!

μεσα που λετε καλοκαιριου 2013 σπαει η γκαντεμια και επιτεεεεελους βρισκω δουλεια στον τομεα μου σερβιτορος σε ξενοδοχειο τα καταφερα δουλεψα για 2 μηνες εκει λοιπον πηγα κιλα 82 με υψος 1.84 ετρωγα του σκασμου κιλο δεν επαιρνα γιατι εριχνα σκληρη δουλεια χωρια οτι απολαμβανα την δουλεια μου σαν fit που πλεον οντως ειμαι πιο ευελικτος απο οτι οταν ημουν βουβαλακι. ετρωγα ετρωγα δουλευα δουλευα γραμμαριο δεν επαιρνα και καταληγω στην ληξη της σαιζον να φυγω απο εκει 77 κιλα συμπεριλαμβανομενης και της απωλειας μαζας καταλαβαινετε οτι η μεταμορφωση ηταν μεγαλη πλεον! εκει ηταν ομως το μεγαλο μου λαθος οταν ειδα την ζυγαρια να λεει 77 επρεπε να φαω κατι περισσοτερο παραλληλα με την δουλεια που ηταν 8 ωρες στο ποδι τρελλο ασταματητο τρεξιμο ωστε να ξαναπατησω στα 80 κιλα δεν το εκανα αυτο ομως ενθουσιαστηκα πολλυ με το οτι ειχα κατεβει απο το φυσιολογικο οριο και στην προσπαθεια μου να κανω συντηρηση μισο χειμωνα τωρα γιατι δεν θελω σε καμια περιπτωση να γινω παλι βουβαλι θελω οπως ημουν να παραμεινω στην προσπαθεια μου να διατηρηθω εχασα κι αλλο ο βλαξ δηλαδη σηκωνομαι ενα ωραιο πρωινο ανεβαινω στην ζυγαρια και τι να δω ωωωω 72.5 κιλα ΩΧ ειχα σταματησει και την βιταμινη C απολυτα λογικο και ετσι αρχισαν οι πρωτες ζαλαδες λεω νικολα εισαι ενα βημα πριν περασεις με κοκκινο ετσι ξεκινησα αφου ειχα καποια λεφτα να αγορασω γλυκα το εριξα στον υδατανθρακα γευματα πολλυ αργα ετρωγα ξαπλωνα για 7 μερες μεχρι να ενδωσει ο οργανισμος και να παρει λιγα κιλα πισω ε λοιπον ανταποκριθηκε και με το παραπανω και τωρα ειμαι παλι 77 κιλα αφου εκοψα το πρασινο τσαι που τελικα σε εμενα ΝΑΙ καιει τα λιπη σαν το υγρο των πιατων αν το καταναλωνεις σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες! 

Αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι 77 κιλα εχω δυναμωσει σιγουρα σε σχεση με πριν πιστευω οτι αν παω 80 θα ειμαι οκ απο την αλλη ο αριθμος 77 μου αρεσει! λογω οικονομικης καταστασης δεν μπορω να εχω οτι εγω θελω για να τρεφομαι μεχρι να ξαναμπω στην δουλεια μαντεψτε παλι πνευματικο κεντρο παλι φαβα παλι φασολια χωρια οτι αξιζει να αναφερθει οτι την μια ημερα σου βαζει 2 μεριδες την αλλη μιαμιση την μεθεπομενη μιση ! δηλαδη δεν εχουν στον θεο τους οι βρωμοπαππαδες και εχουν βαλθει να κανουν ανορεκτικους ακομα και εκεινους που ΟΧΙ δεν εχουν σκοπο να μειωνουν τοσο πολλυ τις ποσοτητες του φαγητου τους! πειτε μου σας παρακαλω τι να κανω ωστε να διατηρησω ενα Α βαρος ιδανικο για μενα το 77 οκ ξερω κοκαλλιαρης και ψηλος ε αυτο μου κολλησε! 

Φιλοι και λοιποι πω πω αλλαξες μα τι εκανες και εγινες ετσι?
μα φυσικα στερηθηκα και πεινασα η απαντηση μου να τους αποστωμονει διοτι δεν εκανα στερητικες διαιτες ποτε μου ολα απο καπου ξεκινανε σιγουρα και κυριως απο το μυαλο!

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι κανεις τους δεν μπορει να αποδεχτει μια τετοια αλλαγη μια και ειναι τουλαχιστον μειον 20-25 κιλα οποτε οτι και να λεμε θα ειναι λιγο οι φιλοι μου που ειναι βουβαλια λυσσαξαν οι αδυνατοι φιλοι μου παλι δεν βρηκαν κατι μεμπτο πανω μου! μετα την τελευταια ομως εξελιξη που ειχα χασει περισσοτερο βαρος επαψα να αντιμιλαω και πλεον ακουω ολες τις γνωμες διοτι ισως να εχουν και καποιο δικιο οταν ολοι σου λενε οτι πλησιαζεις το κοκκινο και εσυ το αρνεισαι μενει μονο ενα για να σε σωσει η συνηδητοποιηση του ολου θεματος μικρο η μεγαλυτερο δεν παιζει ρολο.

Δεν εχω καποιο συγκεκριμενο προτυπο σιγουρα θελω να κανω πολλα μ το σωμα μου σιγουρα ομως δεν θα γουσταρα να ειμαι ενας μποντιμπιλντερας μου αρκει να εχω απλα γυμνασμενους μυς και μεχρι εκει με ενδιαφερει να ειμαι fit slim κλπ ξερω αλλοι αντρες εχουν αλλα ενδιαφεροντα εγω ομως ειμαι νευρωτικος ως προς το να παραμεινω κοκκαλιαρης και ψηλος γιατι ναι μου παει με ικανοποιει δεν βλεπω εναν χοντρο στον καθρεπτη μου αλλα δεν εχω βρει την φορμουλα που να δουλευει ως προς την σταθεροποιηση του βαρους η συντηρηση ειναι μεγαλο μανικι . τι να κανω? χωρια οτι εχω ζαλισει φιλους και εχθρους με τα κιλα μου ουτε γκομενα δεν κανει ετσι μου λενε βεβαια καποιοι απο αυτους ξερουν οτι ειμαι και ομοφιλοφιλος και το δικαιολογουν αλλα οι υπολοιποι απορουν διοτι αλλο ανθρωπο με γνωρισαν και αλλο ανθρωπο βλεπουν αυτη την στιγμη απεναντι τους εχω παψει ομως να ασχολουμαι γιατι θα πρεπει να με συνηθισουν αδυνατο ο χοντρος πεθανε ξερω δεν το επιδιωξα να πεθανε αλλα σκοτωθηκε εξαιτιας των οικονομικων συνθηκων αλλο να καταναλωνεις 7000 θερμιδες αλλο 1800 για 9 μηνες ε καποια στιγμη θελωντας και μη η ζυγαρια θα αρχισει να κατεβαινει δεν ειναι το ιδιο! ειμαι προβληματισμενος πολλυ!

Να πω οτι ειχα την ανεση την οικονομικη διοτι τωρα παλι χειμωνας και τουριστικα ειναι κλειστα πως να κανω σταθερο πλανο που στο πνευματικο μαγειρευουν ναι μεν αλλα οι μεριδες τους ειναι για την γατουλα! ειναι δυσκολο απο την αλλη οταν θα με κερασουν γλυκο θα το φαω χωρις να μου προσθεσει επιπλεον βαρος για να παρω επιπλεον βαρος πρεπει να κανω τα μοιραια λαθη που με παχαιναν πχ φαε σαν γουρουνι και πεσε για υπνο το βραδυ μια κακια συνηθεια την οποια την εχω αντικαταστησει με το φαε αργα μασα καλα την τροφη ποτε μην πινεις νερο με το φαγητο γιατι ξεχειλωνει το στομαχι και πεφτε για νανι μετα απο 2 ωρες βαζε πολλυ ζαχαρη και γαλα στον φραππε και κανε τον γλυκισμα ε δεν θελει και πολλυ να παχυνει ενω τωρα τον πινω η με ζαχαρινη αν εχω η με μιση κουταλια ζαχαρη και ειναι οκ γιατι δινει τα μεγιστα στον μεταβολισμο οπως και η καυτερη πιπερια και πολλα που τον ενεργοποιουν!


Υστερα απο τετοιο οικονομικο στραπατσο δεν θα ειμαι ποτε ο ιδιος διατροφικα ακομα και αν αυριο κερδιζα το λαχειο
υστερα απο τοσα γευματα πνευματικου και τοσες αντιξοοτητες εφτασα στο σημειο να μου δινουν πολλες φορες να φαω πχ ενα σαντουιτς να το παιρνω και μετα απο λιγο να το βαζω στην ακρη αλλες φορες με δισταγμο ολο αυτο μηχανικα αρα κατι συμβαινει !

Δηλαδη ξερω καλα οτι εαν δεν ηταν αναγκη να παρω πισω μερικα κιλα ξερω καλα οτι πλεον διατροφικα δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να το ριχνα στο φαι και στην ξαπλα ταυτοχρονα αυτος ο χαρακτηρας εχει περασει ανεπιστρεπτι στο παρελθον!

----------


## Nikolasxdxd

Ξέρω οτι κατακρίνω αλλα ειναι έγκλημα μικροτερες μερίδες και περισσοτερο ψωμί λές και ολα γίνονται για το ψωμί σε σμπρώχνουν βημα βημα στην διατροφική διαταραχή- και θα διαφωνησω οταν παιρνουν τα 100ευρα και τα τσεπώνουν ειναι μια χαρά αλλα δεν τα δίνουν για να αγοράσουν τρόφιμα και να μαγειρευτούν στις σωστές μερίδες εχουν κατι κοιλάρες ΝΑ μοστράρουν το i phone και εσένα σου δινουν ψιχουλάκια για να χορτάσεις! αγαπώ τον θεό μισώ τους παππάδες απλό.

ειναι πολλυ ασχημο να εξαρταται οντως το βαρος σου απο το πνευματικο κεντρο γενικα απο τριτους και αυτο επειδη δεν υπαρχει παντα εργασια οσο και αν ψαχνεις η υγεια μου ειναι καλα αλλα αν παει πιο κατω η ζυγαρια ξανα θα αρχισω να πεφτω κατω και ακομα πιο αδικο διοτι δεν ειναι κατι που προκαλεσα εγω σε εμενα οκ εκανα καλυτερες καυσεις καλυτερο μεταβολισμο καλυτερη υγεια και ευθυνεται σε ενα ποσοστο το πνευματικο αλλα εφυγα απο το ακρο του χοντρου δεν θελω να γινω λιποβαρης που εξισου εχει τους ιδιους κινδυνους υγειας! τωρα 76 καθαρα ευχομαι να παω και 78 και 80 αν χρειαστει εκει θα μπει το φρενο φυσικα!

----------

